# jimmy's new boat



## wvlogger (Apr 18, 2009)

were is aqua man's new boat? come on this guy is going to get a pt boat. instead of pt 109 will it be pt 666 because this guy is going to burn for the way he treats his boy. (i am not promoting religion) but were is it???? now how about the skinny smoking guy how runs the john boat, how long before the start treating him like crap????? atleast it was not a zodiak boat.. i wonder what he would use to put his winch that is made from some carrier bearings and an old cable drum on with some vucanizing cement!!!!


----------



## Stihl Does It (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm ready for more of his idiotic, and comedic acts, especially if he sinks his boat. He's an accident, that hasn't happened yet. We're all waiting for this action to unfold via the Discovery Channel's cameras.


----------



## Mike Van (Apr 19, 2009)

It's not a PT boat, it's an antifreeze tanker - At least thats what it looked like in the pics of the hold.


----------



## 68 Automag (Apr 19, 2009)

Whatever it is I'd be willing to bet it's going to cost more to get that piece of junk running than if he would have spent a little more up front and got something that he knew would run.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 19, 2009)

He's still paying off his fine.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the donation thing on his website. not that he tells anyone what it's for. usually for people to donate money they have to know what there supporting..:monkey:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 19, 2009)

They're probably supporting him for a lobotomy. What does he think he's special, it's mostly his own fault that he's stupid, and like we all know *you can't fix stupid.*


----------



## 68 Automag (Apr 19, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> He's still paying off his fine.



Haha, good point. I just figure they'll show him struggling with his new boat sometime before the season ends.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 19, 2009)

"you can't fix stupid" as said by MMFaller39 and Craig Rygaard..


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 20, 2009)

It shows it on the web site...once again the web never lies.....can't wait to see him crash it or ground or anything so long as I see him get mad I want to see if his head explodes or if he has a heart attack at least


----------

